# BARRANCO: por chikobestia



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*mas fotos*

Calle Domeyer....en la esquina se encuentra la tienda "La Tapa" chevere pa tomar unas chelitas y comer riko!





























nadie mas pasa por Barranco?jeje


----------



## Noarth (Apr 20, 2009)

Siempre Voy !

Lo mejor Barranco!

en julio estare por ahy !!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Esos farolitos es el colmo de la ridiculez. 
Noventeros y ENANOS.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

esos no desentonan para nada, hay otros mas horribles como los que ha puesto la municipalidad de Lima




dlHC84 said:


> Esos farolitos es el colmo de la ridiculez.
> Noventeros y ENANOS.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Yo creo que son demasiados faroles para un espacio tan reducido. El diseño tampoco creo que es el más adecuado para ese lugar. Pudieron haber optado por faroles con un diseño similar a los que se encuentran por el Puente de los Suspiros. 

Están chéveres las fotos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Chikobestia, tus fotos son alucinantes, no existe nada para mi como Barranco. Vivir ahí algún día sería poco mas que la gloria.

Tal como tu lo has hecho para tomar las fotos yo he caminado por todos estos lugares y ver tus fotos es como revivir experiencias de profundo significado sentimental para mi.

De este mágico y bohemio distrito tengo recuerdos nocturnos y diurnos... mañanas de caminatas en su malecón, tardes caminando por museos, casas de artitas y casas de arte.... en la noche ..... tal cual!!! en LA NOCHE! en todos los pubs con sus ángeles caidos.... con noches de amor en el mirador y fotos instantáneas en el puente de los suspiros... 

Tus fotos están excelentes.... de las mejores que he visto de Barranco en este foro.... enfoques diferentes a los de Juan1912 y a los de otros foristas.... y esa diferencia hace apreciar el trabajo de manera diferente tambièn. Sobre todo para quienes como yo, somos Barranquinos de corazón.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la poesia y por los comentarios Vane de Rosas jeje
seguire poniendo mas fotos aprovechando que anda saliendo el sol 



Vane de Rosas said:


> Chikobestia, tus fotos son alucinantes, no existe nada para mi como Barranco. Vivir ahí algún día sería poco mas que la gloria.
> 
> Tal como tu lo has hecho para tomar las fotos yo he caminado por todos estos lugares y ver tus fotos es como revivir experiencias de profundo significado sentimental para mi.
> 
> ...


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*fotos barranquinas*

algunos edificios y otros aun en construccion, como buen pretexto tomar fotos....de paso para no dejar de hacer deporte y correr un poco por la playa jeje


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Excelentes tomas, felicidades ! Muy hermosas casas de este distrito !


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Barranco*

Hola, hace mucho no subia fotos, estas de una vista al Malecon que da para la bajada al puente de los Suspiros y la Bajada de los Baños y demas restaurants muy buenos que se han abierto ahi.

estas po el Malecon de Barranco



















la Yacht de Barranco..... la verdad no me gusta mucho la idea de esta Marina en Barranco, pero supongo que habra que esperar a que la terminen y ver como se adecuen al entorno.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Que buenas fotos!!! hace tiempo que no entraba al foro y me doy con la sorpresa de estas fotos barranquinas, oh Barranco!!! tantos recuerdos. Es un distrito encantador y unico, magico y bohemio, espero que se preserven esas casas republicanas, es lamentable ver casas tan bonitas en mal estado. 

Gracias Chikobestia, y que te digo....tus fotos estan a lo bestia!!! espero ver mas!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Excelente thread Chikobestia !!!!*

Realmente maravillosas fotos !!!!.. gracias por compartirlas !!!


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Gracias por sus comentarios!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos!! Barranco es de los distritos más bellos.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Barranco es demasiado, me encanta, quisiera vivir ahi.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Sismo*



chikobestia said:


>


^^¿Cómo se sentirá un sismo en esos depas?


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

tranquilo creo ajaja...ni idea yo vivo a una cuadra del malecon el dia del terremoto fue maleado yo vivo al costado de una casona y se cayo una parte de la pared y bueno al rato fui al malecon y el mar habia retrocedido harto y la spiedras en todo la costa verde mezcladas con el agua del mar que se habia salido fue de ripley ejejej


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

¡Qué buenas fotos! Me han gustado todas sin excepción; sin embargo si me dan a alegir pienso en aquellas del acantilado en particular. Saludos.


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Limanidad said:


> ¡Qué buenas fotos! Me han gustado todas sin excepción; sin embargo si me dan a alegir pienso en aquellas del acantilado en particular. Saludos.


Adhiero. Las fotos del acantilado son una novedad para mí, por lo menos. No había visto los edificios de ese lugar desde tan cerca.

Gracias por las fotos, chikobestia.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Cazafantasias said:


> ^^¿Cómo se sentirá un sismo en esos depas?


Debe ser riquìsimoooo jajajaja

Increibles las fotos... los contrastes de cielos... el gris y el azul tan propios de Lima. Significativas e interesantes


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos, sin duda alguna.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Barranco!*

Mansion Berninzon (hoy Ayahuasca)


















Tranvia (Museo de la Electricidad)


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

La mansión Berninzon es una joya, qué bueno que fue recuperada!


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Anochecer desde el 3er piso de mi casa*

Hoy me gusto mucho como anochecia y el contraste entre los arboles, el cielo y la casona que esta al lado de mi casa.










Antiguo Bar Pizzeli, bar frecuentado por mi recordado Abuelo y muchos de los vecinos Barranquinos,bueno ahora se mudo al frente..... cuando recien me enteré me dio mucha pena pero la verdad que el nuevo local esta muy bueno amplio y ameno.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Buenas fotos.

Hace tiempo que no voy a Ayahuasca. El hecho de convertirse el lugar de moda en Lima llevó a que se llenara de gente y perdiera algo del encanto que tenía inicialmente.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

la verdad nunca me ha llamado la atencion ir(pero dicen que son buenos los pisco sours) me quedo con los asados y chilcanos de Juanito o unas chelitas en Pizzelli.


Gracias por los comentarios!!!!!!!!!



DoctorZero said:


> Buenas fotos.
> 
> Hace tiempo que no voy a Ayahuasca. El hecho de convertirse el lugar de moda en Lima llevó a que se llenara de gente y perdiera algo del encanto que tenía inicialmente.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Sinceramente yo también me quedo con el chilcano de Juanito. Incluso me parece mejor que el de Picas. Será la costumbre.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Salvemos Barranco*










mas info: http://www.salvemosbarranco.com/


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*BARRANCO,BARRANCO,BARRANCORE!!*

Fotos de hoy 06-08-09

Casa Montero (Centenario con Grau)









Pedro de Osma


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Canta Rana*

A pesar de su decoración futbolística, me da curiosidad el Canta Rana (a la espalda de Metro), se ve que es un huarique con mucha mística y tradición. Aún no he ido a consumir. ¿Alguno de ustedes a probado los platos que sirven ahí?


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

son buenasos,d las mejores cevicherias de Barranco....para full todos los dias.
aparte de este hay un cantaranita q es d su hijo y esta en el mercadito de la union tambien es bueno pero es para otra gente van puro mochilero y gente de Barranco.
no creo que sea tan huarique es medio caro el lugar


----------



## Barranquito (Aug 13, 2009)

Barranco....los años que pasaron, tendra alguien fotos de los baños?


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

si eres Barranquino de corazon, sube fotos o lo que tengas de info diversa



Barranquito said:


> Barranco....los años que pasaron, tendra alguien fotos de los baños?


----------



## Barranquito (Aug 13, 2009)

soy Barranquino de nacimiento y de corazon vivo hace mucho en USA y tengo fotos de casas y un puente en la playa de Belmar te parece que las suba?


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

claro, sube todo lo q tengas de Barranco.....al igual que tu Barranquino por muchas generaciones jejeje




Barranquito said:


> soy Barranquino de nacimiento y de corazon vivo hace mucho en USA y tengo fotos de casas y un puente en la playa de Belmar te parece que las suba?


----------



## Barranquito (Aug 13, 2009)

Perdonen mi ignorancia he dado vueltas y vueltas tratando de ver como poner fotos en un nuevo thread pero no encuentro el boton de "manage attachments" no lo tengo necesito ayuda, gracias


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

edited


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Están muy bonitas las fotos, el distrito se ve que es bastante peculiar y artistico, se respira historia y buen futuro.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

edited


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Barranco*

perdon por la demora, aca unas fotos mas de nuestro querido y tradicional distrito de Barranco.

















comun ver casonas al lado de las contemporaneas(esta es al lado de mi casa)









Hoy saldre a tomar mas fotos ya se las paso luego.Y porfavor quien tenga mas fotos bienvenido su aporte.

Gracias


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Me agrada la Mansion Berninzon, chiquita pero elegante. 

La avenida por donde pasa el tranvía tiene un aire bastante similar a la Av. Bolognesi de Arequipa (Yanahuara). 

Bonito thread chikobestia. Saludos :hi:


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*BARRANCO*

Av. Pedro de Osma










Restauracion de casona en Pedro de Osma, escuche que iba ser un bar










Nuevo Bar Pizelli (Av.28 de Julio)


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Alguien sabe porqué se mudó el Pizelli de su clásico local?

saludos


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

manana casacorr asi que porfin esa casa restauradaa


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

la casa estaba por caerse, con el terremoto se deterioro mas y es mas...escuche que la derrumbarian para hacver un edificio ...esperemos que solo sea restaurada.




cesium said:


> Alguien sabe porqué se mudó el Pizelli de su clásico local?
> 
> saludos


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*mas y mas*

Espero que les guste.
Slds y gracias por sus comentarios.

Av. Saenz Peña









Residencia de Embajador de España









Av. San Martin


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

¡No hay como Barranco! Buenas fotos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> ¡No hay como Barranco! Buenas fotos.


Lo malo es la intrusión de la modershnidad... :gaah:


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*mas mas*

La Culpable, abajo detalle de graffiti









Mirador de Barranco









La casa de los duendes oculta entre los arboles


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Deberían mejorarse los jardines de la Bajada, la última vez q estuve por ahí, los d la zona pegada al acantilado estaban secos y descuidados. 
Gx por las fotos.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Casa de los duendes*

¿Casa de los duendes?:?:


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

asi es, para los Barranquinos esta es la casa de los duendes, asi la llaman hace mucho tiempo.



Cazafantasias said:


> ¿Casa de los duendes?:?:


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Pues si, lamentablemente que yo recuerde Barranco no tiene un buen alcalde hace mucho tiempo, todo el acantilado esta muy descuidado y ni hablar de la tan linda bajada de los baños(linda antiguamente), pero bueno aun asi y con todas esas cosas descuidadas no deja de ser tan encantador.

Gracias por los comentarios




alvarobendezu said:


> Deberían mejorarse los jardines de la Bajada, la última vez q estuve por ahí, los d la zona pegada al acantilado estaban secos y descuidados.
> Gx por las fotos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Ha comenzado a mejorar, pero obviamente con iniciativa privada. Poco a poco nuevos bares y restaurantes le están dando un nuevo brío a la zona.

Lástima que un distrito tan bonito tenga autoridades tan dejadas, que permiten monstruosos edificios en lugares patrimoniales mientras muchos espacios públicos de gran valor se echan a perder.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

chikobestia said:


> Mirador de Barranco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Barranco,Barrancore*

Saliendo del malecon frente a mi casa


























esta casa me gusta mucho









y esta , una de las tantas fotografias que me gustan de Barranco.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas fotos, bonitas zonas, pero puede mejorar más.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Creo que fácil alguna vez fotografié tu casa :lol:

Es bonita esa parte _caleta_ del malecón, muy tranquila y más casas que edificios.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Buenas fotos Chikobestia, realmente buenas.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Gracias por los comentarios


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Lugares ocultos*

Algunos lugares "ocultos" por los Barrancos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Me gustaría tener una casita de madera por el lugar que muestras en la última foto.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Ese sitio es único en toda Lima.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Muy interesantes tus fotos de ese distrito único en la ciudad. En algunas imágenes lo he visto desde algunos ángulos que no esperaba, como en este último trío de fotos.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Bajada de los baños y el Puente de los Suspiros*

Yendo al mirador donde se ve la casa de los duendes y los ovnis ajaj









Puente de los Suspiros (al lado el cafe&bar santos)









Subiendo de la playa









Bajando a la playa


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Que bonito rincón de Lima :drool:.... no puedo creer que no lo conozco.... XD


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

ya sabes para la vuelta Chris,
pues si es una micro ciudad clavada en estos cerros, unico en Lima y que privilegio de vivir aca que tengo.


----------



## quipu (Sep 4, 2009)

Esas barriadas en los cerros de Chorrillos cerca al Morro Solar de verdad que destruyen una vista tan linda como esta. Deberian derle a esa gente una vivienda digna en otro lado y demoler esas mounstrosidades!!!




chikobestia said:


> Hola, hace mucho no subia fotos, estas de una vista al Malecon que da para la bajada al puente de los Suspiros y la Bajada de los Baños y demas restaurants muy buenos que se han abierto ahi.
> 
> estas po el Malecon de Barranco
> 
> ...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me encanta la Bajada de Baños, ¡muy buenas fotos!


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Muy buenas las dos fotos donde captastes las perspectivas desde el puente. En general todas me parecen interesantes pero esas dos son las que más me atraen.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Imposible no querer a Barranco. Para variar, buenas fotos.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*El angulo que mas me gusta de Barrancore*

Barranco!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ojalá esas casas, y sobre todo la ermita, reciban algo de mantenimento para que la zona se mantenga tan bonita.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Bueno, al menos la Eermita esta en los planes de restauracion dentro de la gestion de Antonio Mezarina y sobre las casas..... un poco dificil entre a una de esas y hasta tenian juagares ajajajaj.




roberto_vp said:


> Ojalá esas casas, y sobre todo la ermita, reciban algo de mantenimento para que la zona se mantenga tan bonita.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Si cabe el término hay cierta "decadencia señorial" que has logrado captar con tus fotos.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Esta foto me gustó...ahí te lo achiqué y lo aclaré un poco.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Espero que rescaten todas esas bonitas casas.... saben si existe algún plan maestro para esta zona de Barranco?¿?¿

Gracias por las fotos Chikobestia :hi:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu que bonito Barranco, me gustaron tods las fotos.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Bonito Barranco pero le falta mucho por hacer, me refiero al material que hay para transformar, pero la cosa es que siempre esta igual. Ojala haya proyectos para cambiar la imagen de este rincon escondido de nuestra Lima.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Qué hermoso que es Barranco, disfrute mucho de las fotos.


----------



## Massilia10 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Barranco es, para mi, lo mejor de Lima...una pena que el alcalde no este al nivel del distrito.

Excellentes fotos...pensar que tengo como 150 fotos del distrito en mi computadora...un dia habrire mi proprio thread.*


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

chikobestia said:


> Tome esta foto desde el lado de Miraflores, no se que esperan para limpiar y poner verde el acantilado de Barranco.


Chikobestia pásame las fotos entrecortadas y yo te los uno...xD


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Bueno les comento que hace que barranco sea tan especial, aparte de su cultura única, conocida por ser muy artística es el distrito que tiene el mejor clima de la costa de Lima, como así? es el mas SECO, aparentemente esto le da un aire especial y si consideramos que su vecino Miraflores tiene uno de los climas más húmedos, la diferencia se siente.

Por otro lado, para los que piensan vivir en Barranco el m2 frente al mar está por los 3000 USD y solo 2 cuadras antes se puede encontrar alrededor de 700 USD.


Por otro lado les aviso que este verano va a haber otro Carnaval de Barranco, mi amigo es uno de los organizadores y me confirmó justo este fin de semana!


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Gracias Celdur


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Retomando el thread*

gente, para los que quieren seguir viendo y les gusta tanto Barranco, aca unas cuantas fotos del fin de semana.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Bonito edificio de departamentos, bastante diseño.

saludos


----------



## Tantan_21 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hermosas fotos. Ojala Barranco sepa cuidar su patrimonio urbano. Ya que por lo visto en Lima está entrando mucha caja alta (edificios), al igual que Santiago. Que por cierto hoy, manchan la estetica urbana del centro.

Saludos


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Barranco - Análogo*

Permitanme revivir el thread que creé, revelé unas fotos y recién las scaneo, aquí se las dejo.

La Ermita de Barranco









Panorama









Calle Domeyer









El ángel


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

cooolll tu thrread^^ BRAVAZAS LAS PÌCS ^^


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

Bello distrito... Su malecón de edificios modernos hace un prrecioso contraste con su pintoreco centro. Y sigue siendo el lugar obligado para los noctámbulos de Lima.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Barranco - Invierno*

Resucitemos el hilo, tengo varias fotos nuevas asi que ahi vamos!
(hay fotos ya mostradas en este thread pero en otros ángulos)


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Barranco - Invierno*

unas más !


----------



## Massilia10 (Mar 14, 2010)

Muy buenas fotos ! 










Me gusta mucho este edificio, fiel al estilo de Barranco.


----------



## oscarmb (May 14, 2010)

oye recién veo este thread, prometo algunas fotos, Chikobestia excelente iniciativa!

respecto a la ultima foto, eso esta en junin?, tambienhay un edificio al lado del mocha graña queme gusta, revisaré mis archivos

de nuevo felicitaciones!


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Hola, si está en Junin. Gracias !



oscarmb said:


> oye recién veo este thread, prometo algunas fotos, Chikobestia excelente iniciativa!
> 
> respecto a la ultima foto, eso esta en junin?, tambienhay un edificio al lado del mocha graña queme gusta, revisaré mis archivos
> 
> de nuevo felicitaciones!


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

coooolll todo gracias x revivir el thread ^^


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Barranco siempre lindo, una joya esa parte de la ciudad


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Barrancooo :drool: tieeeempo que no voy por ahí.. espero ir estas vacaciones :|


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Excelente thread!! que recuerdos...... gracias por las fotos y espero ver mas!


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

Barranco tiene ese aire que engaña: está en Lima, y a la vez parace tan alejado de todo el resto de la ciudad...


----------

